# Metalhead nutrition



## MetalheadMC (Aug 19, 2015)

I figured I would start this thread in case any brothers need help with nutrition or workout advice. I know quite a bit about both and i am working on getting my trainers license, so if you need help, ask away


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 20, 2015)

Silly question but...does mood affect muscle performance?
Because I train but my muscles (same zone of muscles every other day and rest in between) seems to get weaker and I have difficulties to do the same amount of reps and series I had a couple of weeks ago


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 20, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Silly question but...does mood affect muscle performance?
> Because I train but my muscles (same zone of muscles every other day and rest in between) seems to get weaker and I have difficulties to do the same amount of reps and series I had a couple of weeks ago



Indirectly I would say yes. Mood affects everything. Not so directly as what your muscles are capable of, but what youre capable of in your mind. Now I'm not saying because in your mind you think you should be benching 315 with ease that you can, but when you get ready to lift or exercise, it really helps to develop the mindset to be motivated and have a goal for said workout. 

If you're in a great, motivated mood, you will more than likely progress on your lifting, than you would when you're in a more unmotivated mood. Honestly I've found when you're in a subpar mood, or in the wrong mindset basically, and you miss one rep or can't lift what you did the week before, you ponder on that and it tends to create negative unwanted energy. Which I believe could possibly hinder the rest of the workout.

There are quite a few variables of why you may be doing less sets and reps than before. 

Has your diet changed? Are you getting adequate rest? Are you doing the same routine week in and week out?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 20, 2015)

MetalheadMC said:


> Indirectly I would say yes. Mood affects everything. Not so directly as what your muscles are capable of, but what youre capable of in your mind. Now I'm not saying because in your mind you think you should be benching 315 with ease that you can, but when you get ready to lift or exercise, it really helps to develop the mindset to be motivated and have a goal for said workout.
> 
> If you're in a great, motivated mood, you will more than likely progress on your lifting, than you would when you're in a more unmotivated mood. Honestly I've found when you're in a subpar mood, or in the wrong mindset basically, and you miss one rep or can't lift what you did the week before, you ponder on that and it tends to create negative unwanted energy. Which I believe could possibly hinder the rest of the workout.
> 
> ...



No change in diet, resting and routine, just mood.
That's why I asked, and yes, it's 2 weeks that I seem to regress and it doesn't help.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 20, 2015)

Honestly you may need to change up your routine, or maybe increase a bit on your diet.

The same routine over and over and over tends to fail after a while because your body adapts to it. Once it does, it doesn't have the same affect. You need to change it up every so often. From the research I've always done is every 2-3 months to keep your body guessing. 

It could be solely the routine, but it never hurts to mess with your calorie intake. Food is the body's fuel, so what you put in, your body will benefit MOST of the time. Also what you eat will have a major impact on your mood also, so it wouldn't hurt to play around with what you eat also.

I will say, change one thing at a time though that way you can isolate your problem. Personally I would start with he workout if you've done it for a long period of time and work from there


----------



## ctgblue (Aug 20, 2015)

it also takes muscle groups between 48-72 hrs to recover, depending on size and intensity
to make strength gains, usually training a muscle group only once or twice a week is optimal
otherwise they never fully recover, leading to less reps, soreness, and eventually overtraining
and don't let the myth of "there's no such thing as overtraining, only undereating" fool you
Every Body recovers at a different rate, so while your buddy may be able to bench 3 x week and make gains, you may only be able to do it once
I usually recommend, if working a group twice a week, to focus on heavy and light days.
IE.. bench heavy on Saturday, on Wed do lighter weight and focus more on explosive speed, not heavy low reps
Also, get hold of your diet, the heavier you train, the more critical your protein and carb intake becomes, as does timing, if you don't want to just 'bulk' but want to add lean mass
What do you eat, when, how much, and when do you train???? if you can't answer this, start tracking it - food journal



MetalheadMC, didn't mean to hijack your thread, but I have been a trainer, competed in some NPC master bb events, and have worked a lot on contest prep and lean mass diets. 
So when I saw the "_Because I train but my muscles (same zone of muscles every other day_" I had to try and stop that activity.

Now, if I could follow my own advice consistently....... like the importance of flexibility training...


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 20, 2015)

^^^it's all good man. The more knowledge the better. I just created this one so I wouldn't have to hijack another one over and over. 

I agree with what you said. I just didn't go into that full detail because I don't know if he trains with weights or just does body weight exercises. 

Good post


----------



## Bevo (Aug 29, 2015)

Alright got some for you guys!

Calorie and protein required for muscle building AND endurance athletes.
Trying to build muscle, keep muscle during long endurance rides and runs.

Example
This week I did an upper body furious 5 work out then that night I did an 80K hard ride burning 2200 calories according to my Garmin bike computer. 
So I need 2500 calories to maintain my weight, need to eat close to the extra 2200 I burned but what about the lifting? What are the macros? How much protein not to mention how the heck am I going to get it all in..

Soon I will be adding running to my routine doing sometimes two a day work outs of strength and cardio. Workouts will separate muscles to give them some recovery. Squats will be evenings with the next day off to recover.

My goal is to get stronger, faster on the bike and run and train for some ultra cardio events for next year.

If you have questions fire away!


----------



## Yeah_man (Aug 30, 2015)

I need to get back into lifting


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 30, 2015)

Bevo-You need to carb load like crazy on the day of your rides. Your body will be using EVERYTHING you feed it doing this intense type of exercise. 

If you need 2500 to maintain, and 2200 to fuel your rides, I would shoot for at least 5000 daily. Take in at least 1 gram of body weight daily. 1.5 if you can afford it to help the muscle growth. 

Seeing how you eat 2500, yet burn 2200 on a ride, that leaves 300 calories for your body to work with. So carb load hours beforehand. Even the night before if you have to. Use simple carbohydrates to help feed your body during the ride. The complex carbs will fill your glycogen stores which will help you sustain over time. 

Simple carbs will feed your body almost immediately so use these during your rides. Dextrose packs, Gatorade, gelatin packs, sweets, such as candy bars and such will help fuel your ride. 

So roughly I would think anywhere between 5-5500 cals daily would help both endurance and muscle growth.

The key is to remember proper rest as that is when your muscles actually grow. Couple that and what you feed it and how you train it will have beneficial results


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah_man said:


> I need to get back into lifting



The hardest part of working out is actually getting there, I know, but the end results are way more worth it than not going and denying the fact


----------



## beyondcosmos (Aug 30, 2015)

If I want to make some muscle gains while still keeping toned, how would I do that?

I'm an excellent swimmer, biker, runner, crew rower, and have excellent endurance, but I've never had really high caliber muscle. Everyone's body is different, but I'd like to know the best way to build muscle in a healthy way while still keeping my body toned.

Great thread so far, guys!


----------



## Dana (Aug 30, 2015)

some of my friends drink that stuff from gnc that oxygenates your blood or whatever to get more from your muscles. this stuff just pissing away money?
when i plan a long bike ride, i drink a coffee and eat some oatmeal. i don't understand the performance enhancing crap... whats wrong with just eating food that is a good slow release of energy?

can you suggest some foods that are similar?


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 30, 2015)

beyondcosmos said:


> If I want to make some muscle gains while still keeping toned, how would I do that?
> 
> I'm an excellent swimmer, biker, runner, crew rower, and have excellent endurance, but I've never had really high caliber muscle. Everyone's body is different, but I'd like to know the best way to build muscle in a healthy way while still keeping my body toned.
> 
> Great thread so far, guys!



Keep the protein between 1-1.5 grams of body weight to protect the muscles and an adequate amount of carbs to keep your body fueled. 

With you being a biker, swimmer, and etc, simple carbs are great fuel for your body to use while your exercising. 

Don't forget to leave out the fats (they're not all bad) for fuel.) Just the right amount of saturated fats to help keep your test levels in check.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 30, 2015)

Dana said:


> some of my friends drink that stuff from gnc that oxygenates your blood or whatever to get more from your muscles. this stuff just pissing away money?
> when i plan a long bike ride, i drink a coffee and eat some oatmeal. i don't understand the performance enhancing crap... whats wrong with just eating food that is a good slow release of energy?
> 
> can you suggest some foods that are similar?



I can't say that they're pissing their money away per se. Some of the supps sold by go are junk, some are not. 

Coffee helps with the caffeine aspect and it burns more fuel for your body and oatmeal is a complex carb where it fills your glycogen storage.

There's nothing wrong with foods and I personally prefer them over supps any day. 

Other great glycogen filling foods are vegetables, wheat products, potatoes, and fruits. Watch out for the high sugary fruits as this will linger into simple carb territory


----------



## Dana (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 30, 2015)

Dana said:


> Ok thanks for the info.



If I can be of assistance with more info, let me know


----------



## beyondcosmos (Aug 31, 2015)

MetalheadMC said:


> Keep the protein between 1-1.5 grams of body weight to protect the muscles and an adequate amount of carbs to keep your body fueled.
> 
> With you being a biker, swimmer, and etc, simple carbs are great fuel for your body to use while your exercising.
> 
> Don't forget to leave out the fats (they're not all bad) for fuel.) Just the right amount of saturated fats to help keep your test levels in check.



Thanks for the tips!

Should that 1-1.5 grams of body weight be all at once after working out (i.e. make a protein shake/eat protein rich meal and keep drinking/eating) or spread out over the course of a few hours after lifting?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Aug 31, 2015)

beyondcosmos said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> Should that 1-1.5 grams of body weight be all at once after working out (i.e. make a protein shake/eat protein rich meal and keep drinking/eating) or spread out over the course of a few hours after lifting?



spread throughout the day. for the sake of your bowels


----------



## MetalheadMC (Aug 31, 2015)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> spread throughout the day. for the sake of your bowels





Yes spread throughout the day. For post workout, drink a whey protein shake with at least 1 serving which will give you roughly 25 right there depending on the brand, with some fast acting carbs usually a serving or 2 depending on how many carbs you need in a day following your workout


----------



## jonsick (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm about to go on a calorific cut as I'm a little over what I would like to be (100kg, 22% body fat). What would you suggest in order to keep present muscle mass while losing body fat? Mainly as I've done a good amount of work to build the strength I have already (150kg squat, 180kg deadlift). My normal intake is approx 2200cals per day, going to shoot for around 1600 for cutting and 150g carbs. At the moment I'm intending on an 8 week cut.

Would you suggest keeping with lifting during this time (mainly compounds but sometimes isolation), or switching up for high intensity interval training? Current routine is lifting 4x per week and cardio in between.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Sep 3, 2015)

Jonsick-I would recommend a full body workout 2-3x a week with at least a day or two off in between each and Using compound movements to keep your strength and mass. 

I would start off between 1700-1800 cals daily with 100g of carbs. Fill in the rest with more protein than fat. 

Some cardio 2-3x a week wouldn't hurt also if you had time for it


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bumping this thread because my approach to nutrition is changing slightly. 

specifically I'm really concentrating on absorption of nutrients. 

i've mentioned this a few times before, i have crohns disease which mean i constantly deal with inflammation in my lower intestine. which means i struggle to absorb nutrients in my gut as efficiently as regular people. 

i've been slowly putting weight on over the past few months, and with every bulk i get more symptoms. so here was my solution: 

Tons of anti-inflammatory oils + probiotics. 

specifically curcumin, a supplement called zyflamend, and a generic pro-biotic. 

in addition to stopping my crohns symptoms, i noticed i had to take in slightly less calories and i was still able to maintain my body weight. 

Anyone else concentrating on getting the most out of every meal?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't specifically (I'm in "don't care what I eat" mode anyway ) but I know some of the Animal athlethes mentioned stuff like curcumin and pro-biotics on their forums a couple of times. I think Evan Centopani was big on maximising his nutritional benefits.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 7, 2016)

A good probiotic source would be sauerkraut; the homemade kind. That and kombucha.

But maximizing nutrients from your meals is a good general plan to becoming healthier. Replacing the useless starch (white rice, white bread) with the non-useless counterparts can help, as well as shifting over to eating proportionally less of it. Instead of eating less, just limit the useless calories. 

I've recently grown fond of legumes again; fairly cheap and packed with protein and starch. They fill like no tomorrow.


----------



## bpprox22 (Mar 7, 2016)

IIFYM anyone?


----------



## Asrial (Mar 7, 2016)

^Macro counting is a dietary crutch. Sure, if it helps you keep under daily recommended, go for it. It's just rare from my experience that intake matches daily activity level. Common sense is more easily applicable. Don't drink anything but water and milk (in moderation), no candy, chips or junkfood, and portion control. Sooo many unneeded calories shaved right off your diet by not succumbing to dumb stuff.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 7, 2016)

I really just eat. I try to avoid too much fast food and sugars, but I'm not a stickler about it. As long as I'm getting in a good amount of calories, protein, carbs, and fats, I'm okay. I need to start taking my supplementation a little more seriously in the realm of multivitamins, probiotics, and minerals. But that can be helped by using my Animal Paks more often.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Mar 7, 2016)

Thought I would share something that helped me out as a guitarist. I recently fixed some sort of soreness/tendonitis that I had attributed to lifting + heavy guitar practice. It was in my picking hand brachialis area, and would tweak during bicep curls.

I recently switched from low rep (4-6), high weight exercises to a high rep (12-15) lower weight regimen, and have noticed both gains and loss of this pain after two weeks rest (lifting, not practicing) and a month of the new regimen. The pain had been persistent for 4 or 5 months prior.

Specifically, I started using Hunter Labrada's "5 moves to X" routines on YouTube (link). I'm not a doctor, but if anyone else has issues like the above, try dropping the weight and upping the reps. Hunter stresses pushing blood into the muscles, and I think that's ultimately what healed me up. I was ready to give up bicep exercises altogether because guitar is more important, but fortunately I don't have to...


----------



## jacksonguitar1111 (May 24, 2016)

You should consider replacing red meat with fish. I experienced that pork for example is very hard to digest (at least for me). 

I replaced my breakfast jam with natural peanut butter (high quality one). 
And I also tried to cook a lot with vegetables and rice. 

After my workout I drink around 500ml of milk mixed with a normal scoop of whey gold protein and (not everytime) half of a teaspoon creatine powder.
If you are a fan of yoghourt cereal or whatever... Try to reduce sugar as much as possible if you want to eat clean.
I am basically eating 1 banana, 1 apple, 1 natural yoghurt with a spoon of peanutbutter and one boiled egg for breakfast and it is awesome.

I am now at 8% bodyfat which is ridiculous for me personally. 

Honestly depending on genetics and other factors you have to find your own way whats good for you. 

As I mentioned before that low bodyfat can make you go crazy sometimes. I have experienced some drastic ups and downs if you focus to hard on your meals and try to cut everything though :/

As always... this is my personal opinion ;-)


----------

